# DONGGUAN | China Resources Songshan Lake Verion | 250m | 75 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-27 by 理想久石


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-18 by fsgf2012


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by fsgf2012 on February 1st


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

fsgf2012
on 13th April 2021


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

东莞华润中心
on 21st May 2021


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by GDthird on 23rd August 2021


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-10 by boy111161 










2022-01-10 by fsgf2012


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-08 by 时过境迁丶


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, more buildings in dongguan


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 
时过境迁丶 
21st April 2022


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-23 by 时过境迁丶


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

dongguan is an urban bridge between guangzhou and shenzhen


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, @KillerZavatar, is this development in dongguan too far from one of these 400-meter buildings in dongguan  
















DONGGUAN | China Resources Songshan Lake Verion | 250m |...


2020-10-27 by 理想久石




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-19 by 时过境迁丶


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-14 by 时过境迁丶


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-26 by lingding9113


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, awesome development. no updates?


----------

